# holiday in france. landscape pics



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

caouple of weeks ago i was on holiday. france. hills. sun. lakes. youll get the picture . i found this photographer's corner here and i thought... why not?

so here are some pics i took:

out of the car front windscreen at like... 8 pm?










raindrops at my window










sunset










driving home










sky while we were just across the dutch border again











hope you like them


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice pics, specially pic 4 - I tend to have a habit of taking pics out of moving cars too lol! :grin:


----------



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

@sjb007 thanks! =D yeah. i think the landscapes came out really well


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wonderful! #4 is perfect!


----------



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

Dori1960 said:


> Wonderful! #4 is perfect!


thanks man! =D


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

nice snaps


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very beautiful pics metaldemon, I like the 'abstractness' of #2 and the tree silhouettes frame the clouds in #1 beautifully.

Was #3 taken through glass? it appears the auto-focus chose the window, rather than the scenery, though the colours are lovely :laugh:


----------



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Very beautiful pics metaldemon, I like the 'abstractness' of #2 and the tree silhouettes frame the clouds in #1 beautifully.
> 
> Was #3 taken through glass? it appears the auto-focus chose the window, rather than the scenery, though the colours are lovely :laugh:


yes it was =D. better wash the old benz soon  

here is another one. token from a spot where the president François Mitterrand liked to sit and think.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Metaldemon & welcome to our corner

Great photos .. marred only by the fact that you didn't (perhaps couldn't) stop and take the shots you wanted & liked .. I also have the same problem when in company (usually cycling) and to stop to take in the surroundings would mean losing contact with the group .. :laugh: 

The last shot is great and obviously you managed to stop and meditate before you took your shot .. 

Nice going


----------



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

yes, i took a stroll down a forest path and found this beautiful panorama. =D
i wanted to have some close flora on the foreground and the panorama with some sky. =D it fits nicely on my desktop as well =D


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A beautifully framed shot of some stunning scenery metaldemon, Excellent! :grin: - Though how Pres. Mitterand could think of presidential stuff with scenery like that is beyond me :laugh:


----------



## metaldemon (Aug 4, 2011)

two more.. =D


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I like the subtle illusion of that 1st pic; at first glance it looks like an underexposed pic, until I noticed the patch of sunlight in the distance, showing there's a hole in the clouds there :grin:


----------

